# الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط-الجزء الثالث



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول هنـــا​الجزء الثاني هنـا​الجزء الرابع هنـا​الجزء الخامس هنــا
الجزء السادس هنـا​ 
دير العزراء بجبل اسيوط
درنكة 
يقع دير العذراء بالجبل الغربي لمدينة اسيوط وعلي ارتفاع 100 متر عن سطح الارض الزراعية ويبعد عن المدينة 10كيلو متر باتجاة قرية درنكة 
ودي صورة للدير 









جاء السيد المسيح لة المجد وهو طفل االى مصر مع السيدة العذراء مريم والقديس يوسف النجار تاركين موطنهم في فلسطين واتجهو الي مصر عن طريق صحراء سيناء 
حتي وصلو شرق الدلتا مجتازين بعض بلاد الوجة البحري فالقاهرة ومنها الى صعيد مصر حتي وصولهم الي مدينة اسيوط 
ثم الي جبلها الغربي حيث المغارة المعروفة التي حلت بها العائلة المقدسة 
ودي صور للمغارة 










ودي صورة شاملة للمغارة 
بس مش واضحة شوية 




​وهذة وسط المغارة الاثرية ​




وهذا هو باب المغارة ​



​









 
وكان مجئ العائلة المقدسة الى جبل اسيوط في شهر اغسطس وهو الذي يحل فية صوم العذراء ومن يوم 7الى 21 من كل عام ​بالدير مجموعة من الكنائس ​الكنيسة الاثرية كما في المغارة وطول وجهتها 160متر وعمقها 60 متر وهي منذ نهاية القرن الاول الميلادي وجدير بالذكر ان هذة المغارة لها اكثر من 2500 عام قبل الميلاد 
ويقول احد رهبان الير بمحاضرة لنا ان الفرعنة كانوا يدقوا اوتادا من افرع الشجر في الحجارة ويسقوها بالماء لكي يكسر الحجر ويقول ان هذة الحجارة استخدمت في بناء الاهرامات لصلابتها وبالدير كثير من الابنية يصل بعضها الى خمسة ادوار 
واليكم بعض الصور للدير 
بركاتة علي جميعكم 




















ويترددعلي هذا الير العظيم ملايين من الشعب المصري من معظم المحافظات والمراكز 










كثرة الزوار لهذا المكان كما في الصورة 





وهذة الصورة المباركة 
في المغارة الاثرية 





وهذا الجمع الغفير جاءوا لينالوا بركة وقدسية هذا المكان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكرك يا جميل على هذه الرحلة الشيقة والدير ده على الأخص له ذكريات عندي كتير
نعمة الله الحي تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة وفرح دائم آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك يا جميل على هذه الرحلة الشيقة والدير ده على الأخص له ذكريات عندي كتير
> نعمة الله الحي تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة وفرح دائم آمين
> ​


الرب يباركك
وشكراا علي المشاركة 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع منور بصاحبة يا أجمل أخ حلو، كن معافي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يبارك لينا فيك 
الرب يحفظك ويباركك علي تشجيعك لي ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد بجد مواضيعك كلها زى العسل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بجد بجد مواضيعك كلها زى العسل
> ربنا يباركك


دة لسة التقيل جاي 
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع 
شكراللمشاركة والمرور


----------



## soul & life (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل جدا اخى ربنا يعطيك العافية وتعيش وتزور  يارب وتزورنا معاك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 

 صور و شرح جميل .. نفسى. أزور الأماكن المقدسه دى .. 
رحله رائعه 
أشكرك على مشاركتك معنا ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> جميل جدا اخى ربنا يعطيك العافية وتعيش وتزور  يارب وتزورنا معاك


شكرا للمرور نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> صور و شرح جميل .. نفسى. أزور الأماكن المقدسه دى ..
> رحله رائعه
> أشكرك على مشاركتك معنا ..


شكرا للمرور نورتي الموضوع


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى


شكرا شكرا علي التشجيع 
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رااااااااااااااااائع ,,,

تستاهل 100 تقييم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع ,,,
> 
> تستاهل 100 تقييم


انت الاروع يا جميل الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2013)

_*متابع الرحله الجميله جدا
ربنا يباركك
راااااائع وجداااااا​*_


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> _*متابع الرحله الجميله جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> راااااائع وجداااااا​*_


الرب يباركك 
شكرا ليك استاذي علي تشجيعك الدائم لي 
شكر علي المشاركة 
والتقييم 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا علي المرور 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*دير درنكه من أجمل الأماكن المقدسة التى زرتها
ربنا يباركك حبيبى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دير درنكه من أجمل الأماكن المقدسة التى زرتها
> ربنا يباركك حبيبى *​[
> الرب يباركك وتعيش وتزور
> نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك يا استاذي الغالي
> شكرا علي المرور


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير
على هذه الرحلة المباركة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لك كل الشكر والتقدير
> على هذه الرحلة المباركة


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع 
شكرللمشاركة


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحله رائعه كالعاده
 اشكرك جدا اخي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *رحله رائعه كالعاده
> اشكرك جدا اخي
> ربنا يباركك​*


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك في الموضوع التقييم الغالي 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووووعه  كل رحله ليها بركه كبيره اوى 
انت بتحاول تمتعنا بيها 
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الدير رائع جداا
والرحله طبعا جميييله
فعلا انا نفسي ازور الاديره الجميله دي

الموضوع تحفه كالعاده 
وتعيش وتزور يارب

ياريت بقا في مره تعملنا رحله "لمزار البابا شنوده"
لاني روحته مره واحده وبتمني اروحه تاني

تسلم ايديك اخي الغالي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه  كل رحله ليها بركه كبيره اوى
> انت بتحاول تمتعنا بيها
> ربنا يباركك ويوفقك
> ​


الرب يباركك
وشكرا على كلامك الرائع 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الدير رائع جداا
> والرحله طبعا جميييله
> فعلا انا نفسي ازور الاديره الجميله دي
> 
> ...


الرب يباركك 
بس انا مرحتش مزار البابا شنودة 
روحت ابونا يسى وسوف اكتب عنة 
خلاص اجمعي الرحلة ونروح كلنا معاكي انا معنديش مانع 
شكرا للمرور  والمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا للرحله الجميله والمعلومات التاريخيه عن الدير
الرب يباركك ودايما تمتعنا بهذه الرحلات​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> شكرا للرحله الجميله والمعلومات التاريخيه عن الدير
> الرب يباركك ودايما تمتعنا بهذه الرحلات​


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ​


 
*لا لا لا *

*المنظر من هنا خطير *

*شكرًا ... أنا حطيت التقييم أهو ... ما فيش حاجة في الدنيا دي ببلاش ... ماشي يا باشا *

*دخول الموضوع مش ببلاش :36_1_3:  ... طيب بالراحة عليَّ دا أنا راجل عجوز ld:*

.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا لا لا *
> 
> *المنظر من هنا خطير *
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يبارك تعبك.​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بجد الموضوع نور بمشاركتك فية
> وانا زي ابنك وانا حبيت ان حضرتك تنور الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك يا استاذي الفاضل شكرا للمرور ​


 
*عارف في الأماكن إليَّ زي ده *

*الانسان بينسى كل حاجة الفلوس والمشاكل والزعل *

*أنا هنا علشان أفرح بالمسيح ... لحظات الخلوة لا تعوض  *

.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> الرب يبارك تعبك.​


الرب يباركك
اولا شكرا للتعديل 
ثانيا شكرللمشاركة 
ونورتي الموضوع بجد 
ربنا يخليكي لينا يا امنا (أمة)
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *عارف في الأماكن إليَّ زي ده *
> 
> *الانسان بينسى كل حاجة الفلوس والمشاكل والزعل *
> 
> ...


دة انا كدة محظوظ اوي كنت عايز مشاركة بقيوا اتنين 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
شكرا للمشاركة استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ميرسى للبركه الجميله دى استاذ رمسيس 
بجد رحله جميله فى ارض مقدسه ومباركه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ميرسى للبركه الجميله دى استاذ رمسيس
> بجد رحله جميله فى ارض مقدسه ومباركه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


شكرا للمرور 
نورتي الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## kawasaki (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*روما *
*لما تيجي وتستقر في مصر *
*تاخدني زياره عندكم *
*ماشي ياعمنا !!!!*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *روما *
> *لما تيجي وتستقر في مصر *
> *تاخدني زياره عندكم *
> *ماشي ياعمنا !!!!*
> ​


يا سلام بس كدة 
انتا تنورنا يا وائل 
انا اكون فرحان جداا بيك 
الرب يباركك 
شكراا للمرور نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

دايما ممتعنه برحلاتك الجميله واحلي حاجه
انك بتجيب اديره مش زرتها 
ممتاز اخي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك
وتعيش وتزور وتزورنا معاك طبعا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> دايما ممتعنه برحلاتك الجميله واحلي حاجه
> انك بتجيب اديره مش زرتها
> ممتاز اخي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك
> وتعيش وتزور وتزورنا معاك طبعا​


الرب يباركك
شكراللمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الرب يباركك
> شكراللمشاركة
> نورتي الموضوع
> ​


معلش تعبتك معايا عقبال مالقتني عشان تبعتلي اللينك
وبجد شرف ليا انك تشاركني في مواضيعك الجميله
لانها فعلا بتضيف لي مش انا اللي بضيف لها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يباركك
بعد بكرة هنزل دير اثري تاني 
تابعينا 
​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد طبعا متبعاك عشان اخد بركه الاديره المقدسه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> اكيد طبعا متبعاك عشان اخد بركه الاديره المقدسه​


شكرا اختي روزا للمتابعة 
الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا جيت الرحلة من غير دعوة..:sami73:
فعلاً مكان رائع.

ربنا يبارك تعبك.

.


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه بجد ضحكتني وجاري التعديل ياسيدي
اصلي اول مره اشترك في منتدي
بس شكرا علي الملاحظه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> أنا جيت الرحلة من غير دعوة..:sami73:
> فعلاً مكان رائع.
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك.
> ...


الرب يباركك 
يا استاذي الفاضل المواضيعى دي ملك للجميع بدون دعوة يعني مشاركتك اسعدتني جدا 
وانا لسة جديد في المنتدي مليش غير 70 يوم تقريبا واول مرة استعمل الكبيوتر والنت  وارب هو اللي دلني علي هذا المنتدي الجميل كي استفيد منة 
الرب يباركك اسعدتني بالمشاركة 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> هههههههههه بجد ضحكتني وجاري التعديل ياسيدي
> اصلي اول مره اشترك في منتدي
> بس شكرا علي الملاحظه
> ​


انا قلت ان بتول قالتلك بس انا متطفل شوية بدقق في اصغر التفاصيل 
اعزريني


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا قلت ان بتول قالتلك بس انا متطفل شوية بدقق في اصغر التفاصيل
> اعزريني



لا مقالتليش ده انا هاشدلها ودانها 
واتطفل براحتك ياسيدي ولا يهمك احنا اخوات


----------



## mary naeem (18 أكتوبر 2013)

رووووووووووووعة 
بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> رووووووووووووعة
> بجد ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك 
شكرا للمرور الكريم 
​


----------



## naguib samir (18 أكتوبر 2013)

شكران على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعاده بيسو رحله شيقه
زرت الدير قبل كدا روووعه
ربنا يفرح قلبببك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> شكران على هذا العمل الجميل


نورت الموضوع 
شكراا علي المرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كالعاده بيسو رحله شيقه
> زرت الدير قبل كدا روووعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبببك
> ​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع
شكرا علي المرور 
​


----------



## naguib samir (19 أكتوبر 2013)

Thankd very much


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحلة جميلة يا رمسيس 
تعيش وتزور الدير ده من اجمل الاديرة 
نفسى ازوره واخد بركته 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بالاديرة الجميلة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رحلة جميلة يا رمسيس
> تعيش وتزور الدير ده من اجمل الاديرة
> نفسى ازوره واخد بركته
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتزور وتمتعنا معاك بالاديرة الجميلة *​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بس فية موضوع جديد كمان 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2013)

بركه كبيره 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## naguib samir (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجو ان تعمل موقع على الانترنت لجميع الاديره  
 التي رايتها 
 وشكرا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

mero_engel قال:


> بركه كبيره





mero_engel قال:


> ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 نوفمبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> ارجو ان تعمل موقع على الانترنت لجميع الاديره
> التي رايتها
> وشكرا​




الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة 
لو تعرف تعمل موقع انتا اتفضل الموضوع قدامك 
انا للاسف 
يدوب اعرف اللي انتا شفتة 
في المنتدي 
الرب يباركك
​


----------

